# Uber's Car Icon Changed



## ODetc (Jun 24, 2015)

http://ondemandetc.blogspot.com/2015/06/uber-car-icon-changed.html

Is this just in San Diego?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I'd have to assume it's nationwide in support of the SCOTUS decision this morning. I'd check but I have their app disabled on my phone.


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

It's nationwide


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I wish Uber programmers would have added a *Tip option* instead ... then I could get a new car too


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

They switch it to that when a city is having their pride event.


----------



## Kmiles (Jun 2, 2015)

It's in Houston


----------



## Driverish (Apr 22, 2015)

Pride ? Pride of what?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Caplan121 said:


> It's nationwide


 Not seeing it here in Pittsburgh


----------

